# Cheeseboroughs not rated?



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2019)

My local theater supplier tells me that they are no longer selling the traditional iron cheeseboroughs that you get for a little under $20 each. Instead they are carrying an aluminum cheeseborough that costs $60. The reason is that the iron ones are not rated for overhead use. 

What are your thoughts? 

Especially curious what @egilson1 and @What Rigger? have to say


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't think I've ever seen an iron cheeseborough, only cast and milled aluminum. Any links?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an iron cheeseborough, only cast and milled aluminum. Any links?



Yeah I was thinking the same thing but decided to post exactly as I was told by the vendor. I haven't worked with a lot of cheeseburgers, and It's been about 8 years. But the one's I have worked with I don't remember being iron.


----------



## Footer (Oct 29, 2019)

Ya, sure. Why not. 

Most R&R shows that I come into contact with them are using the lightsource milled ones, but that has more to do with not crushing truss then anything else. 

I guess the millions of scaffold towers that are held together with this things that people walk under all the time are bad now?


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 29, 2019)

Footer said:


> I guess the millions of scaffold towers that are held together with this things that people walk under all the time are bad now?


That's what I was thinking...

Looking for a good argument against going with what we've been using for decades.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 30, 2019)

I briefly looked for any "overhead" rating of any cheesborough and found nothing on line. Sure would like to see it.


----------



## Van (Oct 30, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an iron cheeseborough, only cast and milled aluminum. Any links?


You've never seen one of these?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 30, 2019)

It is steel - same as iron to some - and claims it "meets OSHA standards"(as well as CSA and ANSI):

_Features
Heavy duty galvanized steel for maximum corrosion resistance
Dual 90 degree bolt on clamp has a range of 1.66 to 1.90 in.
Will work with both standard and arched MetalTech frames
Meets OSHA standards
_
I suspect there is a difference between this being used for cross bracing - its labeled purpose - versus supporting live loads directly - and also being a part of a system. Someone else can research this. You need to get a definition of

gafftaper said:


> not rated for overhead use.


 (And certainly this shouldn't deter anyone that uses grade 30 chain for overhead lifting. i.e.: trim chains.)

I do quickly find a "Global Truss Pro Swivel Clamp" at Full Compass for $23 that is rated for 1100 pounds. Same rating as the Light Sources aluminum at $38.95. Doughty is 1653 pounds and $93 at Sapsis. I'd use Light Sources or Doughty, but then I use their rated c-clamps, and not ETC's unrated iron ones.

Load ratings are anything but simple.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 30, 2019)

Footer said:


> Ya, sure. Why not.
> 
> I guess the millions of scaffold towers that are held together with this things that people walk under all the time are bad now?



Well, there's always bamboo.


----------



## EdSavoie (Oct 30, 2019)

SteveB said:


> Well, there's always bamboo.



Self growing scaffolding is the future, obviously!


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 30, 2019)

I think I'll ask around about this when I'm back in tomorrow.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 30, 2019)

EdSavoie said:


> Self growing scaffolding is the future, obviously!


And very green to boot!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 24, 2020)

Rosebrand burgers are apparently made to specific specifications.

https://www.rosebrand.com/downloads/cheeseboroughw1.pdf


----------



## danTt (Jan 25, 2020)

There's no rating for vertical suspension using cheeseboroughs, but that's true with the fancy new aluminum ones as well. Steel boroughs hold much better in my experience. Sounds like a dealer with a good vendor deal or conflicting information.


----------



## DavidJones (Feb 1, 2020)

The Lightsource ones are so much nicer for most things though, Still, double the cost of the industrial scaff clamps, but way more convenient IMO.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Feb 1, 2020)

(Never mind)


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 1, 2020)

Ben Stiegler said:


> (Never mind)


*Never what??*
(Is that akin to I thought I wanted to post but thought better of it and now I can't delete it??) [Use EDIT to insert a serious profanity and watch how fast it'll be deleted. I could PM you one that's got me deleted two out of two times.] 
Yoodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## danTt (Feb 2, 2020)

DavidJones said:


> The Lightsource ones are so much nicer for most things though, Still, double the cost of the industrial scaff clamps, but way more convenient IMO.


I agree, but the threads also get damaged much easier in my experience (especially once people get out the wrench...) It's far more common to see a crossthreaded/unusable lightsource clamp than a traditional scaffold clamp.


----------



## DavidJones (Feb 9, 2020)

danTt said:


> I agree, but the threads also get damaged much easier in my experience (especially once people get out the wrench...) It's far more common to see a crossthreaded/unusable lightsource clamp than a traditional scaffold clamp.


You can buy all the parts separately though, so repairs are pretty cheap.


----------

